# Guitar amp / drum amp ????



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if a guitar amp will work ok on a set of electric drums?
I'm not looking for a pro set up as its only for my 12 year old son. 
Cheers.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Our drummer used to use a keyboard amp and cab for his electric kit if he wasn't DI'd through the PA,the keyboard speakers are more suited for percussive sounds. If it's an electric kit you will only need a speaker cab,if it's acoustic you're going to have to shell out for triggers too.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I personally wouldn't use a guitar amp, as suggested a keyboard amp or something like a stage monitor will be much better as they are generally full range speakers, rather than the guitar amp which will be much more suited to guitar frequencies.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's an electric kit!


----------

